# OS übergreifendes Verschlüsselungssystem (ähnlich TrueCrypt) ?!



## rethus (22. Mai 2012)

Leider ist TrueCrypt keine brauchbare Lösung fü rmich, da hier Container in vordefnierter Größe angelegt werden.
Das bedeutet, dateiname und Größe ändern sich nicht, somit erkennt Dropbox keinen Grund diese Datei zu syncen.

Selbst wenn man dies Manuell anstößt, wird immer der gesamte Container gesynct, was ein riesen Upload - für ggf. minimale Änderungen im Container - darstellt.

Ich brauche ein Verschlüsselungssystem, dass:


 OS Übergreifend (mindesten Win und Unix)
 einzelen File Verschlüsseln
 Entschlüsselung durch Passworteingabe


Alternativ ginge natürlich GPG oder PGP, hier ist aber das Problem, dass ich meine "Private-Keys" ggf. via USB-Stick mit mit rumschleppen müsste, um die Daten zu entschlüsseln... da finde ich das Sicherheitsrisiko zu hoch.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

was ist das Problem an PGP-Schlüssel? Die kannst du doch auch per Passwort sichern?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## rethus (23. Mai 2012)

Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass man jede datei zuerst entpacken muss. Bei TrueCrypt mountet man einen Container, und kann dann sogar mit Programmen auf die Verzeichnisstruktur zugreifen.

Ich habe aber gesehen, das TrueCrypt da scheinbar eine Möglichkeit hat, inkrementell zu speichern... wie genau das mit dropbox gehen soll muss ich noch herausfinden.


----------

